# Revo Remap for TTS ?



## Steve CFC (Aug 11, 2013)

How many stages do you go with REVO ?
I am looking at stage 1 this week , probably Wednesday , but what do the other stages do , as far as TTS version is concerned ?
I read about bolt ons , exhausts etc , but the TTS has 4 ports for exhaust.
Please excuse the newbie / yes I can search the forum type post.

Never looked at TT's before I bought my TTS , but since I've had it , I can't stop cleaning it , keeping it looking good , and it's a privellige to drive , I love the noise it makes , and drives like a dream.

Any help & advice much appreciated.


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

I can answer that with another question... how deep is your wallet!!

Each stage will provide diminishing returns for your investment, stage 1 gives you the best value as no additional hardware is required, just software which remaps the engine's operating parameters to release its full potential.

On the TTS you are looking at around the 310bhp mark for stage1.

Stage 2 will require modifications to the exhaust and intake to enable better breathing for about 325bhp, stage2+ requires a better fuel pump and I think can give around 340-350bhp.

Stage 3 is normally serious money requiring bigger turbo and other uprated components.


----------



## Steve CFC (Aug 11, 2013)

thanks -  , appreciate your comments ..


----------



## SuperRS (Mar 7, 2012)

Get APR software instead. Smoother and more power everywhere.


----------



## Suzuka (Oct 15, 2012)

powerplay said:


> I can answer that with another question... how deep is your wallet!!
> 
> Each stage will provide diminishing returns for your investment, stage 1 gives you the best value as no additional hardware is required, just software which remaps the engine's operating parameters to release its full potential.
> 
> ...


I think your latter stage numbers are slightly out. I ran stg1 on my TTS, no mods apart from revo tune, 310bhp. Then i went stg2 with Milltek TBE, piperX panel filter and revo stg2 map, 335bhp. Now i have recently gone stg2+ with Evoms intake, loba hpfp, Sach SMF organic and revo 2+ map, 362bhp.

I have also had my TTS brakes upgraded to TTRS 4 pots and discs etc, slightly better stopping but, for me, this was a greedy move purely so that Jonny at _brake calliper refurbs_ could finish the callipers in a striking colour! 

Regal have done all of my work (im 10mins from them). And in the new year i am going to get a forge twintercooler fitted which Regal are confident will see me to approx 375bhp. The reason I'm not rushing to drop another £1k on the cooler and map tweaks atm are due to the cooooool temps we are now going to get until feb next year so the car will not see huge gains in the colder months! Come spring the intercooler will be a great bonus!

Reason for the Sach upgrade was, well, although my clutch was ok at stg2 i would have killed it at 2+ so decided to replace and just ebay the oem setup for a couple of £££.

Powerplay is right though, each stage requires more money for less real world returns BUT from stock to now stg2+ is AMAZING!

Could I have bridged the gap between the TTS to the RS with the money I have spent on the car? Nearly! But.... im having fun modding the TTS to exactly my requirements and its a great project!

Plus the one time last week I actually met a TTRS on the m'way (he was stock) we had a great willy wagging 5mins to which I'm happy to say i wagged "harder". Obv a stg1 RS we take the biscuit, but as I say I love my project for now.


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

Im sure SuperRS must get a tenner every time he recommends APR, must be loaded! :lol:


----------



## Steve CFC (Aug 11, 2013)

anyone ,TTS , who has had Revo stage 1 noticed much difference in MPG for fuel economy ?


----------



## mono-stereo (Aug 6, 2006)

Steve CFC said:


> anyone ,TTS , who has had Revo stage 1 noticed much difference in MPG for fuel economy ?


i was wondering this too. also is the performance boost really that noticeable? i.e do you get pressed back into the seat during take off? :lol:


----------



## Suzuka (Oct 15, 2012)

mono-stereo said:


> Steve CFC said:
> 
> 
> > anyone ,TTS , who has had Revo stage 1 noticed much difference in MPG for fuel economy ?
> ...


Fuel economy? Yeh, sure, you gain loads from the remap. Then you puss it away when your put the hammer down to enjoy the remap.

Gents, the best advise I can give. Either, find someone local with one and have a passenger ride OR go to one of the big boys and get the remap, you get a 14 to 30 day no quibble return. (not that you will return)!


----------



## Suzuka (Oct 15, 2012)

mono-stereo said:


> Steve CFC said:
> 
> 
> > anyone ,TTS , who has had Revo stage 1 noticed much difference in MPG for fuel economy ?
> ...


If you launched properly you could get a nissan micra to press you back in your seat :lol:


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

I am at REVO stage II just waiting for a HPFP then 2+, I am more than happy with it not really laggy and I current crack about 400 miles a week in mine, in fairness I really never bought it for fuel economy


----------



## SuperRS (Mar 7, 2012)

Errrrr when I went up to Revo stage 2 plus MPG goes down over stock even with normal driving. Could be to do with the air intake sucking in that much extra air for combustion.


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Super a(RS)e comes on searches (remap) and spams APR (again) :roll:

They don't need to be forum sponsors they got their own pimp doing it for them :roll:


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

I don't think changing the intake on its own could affect fuel consumption, after all there is really no such thing as "suck", atmospheric pressure just pushes the air in to fill the void made by the pistons moving down, the intake just makes this easier. The fuel is metered out precisely by the injectors according to the multitude of parameters measured and applied by the ECU.


----------



## SuperRS (Mar 7, 2012)

Then it must have been the software, once I put the car back to stock for selling my MPG went back up again.


----------



## Aquin (Sep 19, 2013)

jamescalland said:


> powerplay said:
> 
> 
> > I can answer that with another question... how deep is your wallet!!
> ...


Hello James , got a question on the HPFP.

APR was the only option for either modding you OEM or getting a new HPFP , just now i'm hearing about the lobe one.
How long have you been using it for? (asking for reliability) Beucase some other brand that i forgot tried to make a HPFP for 2.0TFSI and they were all failing after just 3000 miles or such.

Other than that one quick info ; ı was talking to one of my close friends who is a pro ecu remapper.(mapping 1000hp supra's and such)and he told me not to go for stage 1 on this engine as the gains will be minimal and i can face fuel cut problems. And the only thing he told me is to get a HPFP first thing if i'm to think about remap.


----------



## SuperRS (Mar 7, 2012)

You won't face fuel cut problems if you get a remap from a reputable tuner like APR.

The gains are good and it's transforms the drive


----------



## Aquin (Sep 19, 2013)

SuperRS said:


> You won't face fuel cut problems if you get a remap from a reputable tuner like APR.
> 
> The gains are good and it's transforms the drive


Well to be exact , he told that there is no need to pay that amount to a stage 1 without the HPFP.
Also that i thing proved right as APR offer "Stage 1 +" i thought.Also he added "As i know you are perfect sensitive while driving , you will definately feel the cuts". I'm not a Pro - drive of anykind , but i really get upset when something is not right about the car and i feel it right away.

Besides that i have tried Superchips bluefin and faced fuel cut problems especially cruising on 180km +
I believe superchips is an "Okey" reputable company to compare.

I'm not trying to prove anyone wrong but these were some ideas of a Custom Ecu-Remapper.


----------



## SuperRS (Mar 7, 2012)

It's well documented that superchips (bluefin) had loads of issues on this engine.

You won't have fuel cuts on a well developed remap.

It's free to upgrade to other stages as you add hardware with APR also.

Gives the guys a call if you have any concerns but they are pro's on this engine, and with all due respect to your friend tuning a TFSI/TSI is a different kettle of fish to jap cars which are a lot more basic. The fuelling system that VAG cars use are more advanced/complicated.


----------



## Aquin (Sep 19, 2013)

SuperRS said:


> It's well documented that superchips (bluefin) had loads of issues on this engine.
> 
> You won't have fuel cuts on a well developed remap.
> 
> ...


Hi SuperRS, i think you might be right. I havent tried anything else other than Superchips.

Either way i will wait for a HPFP to go for a stage 2 plus directly.

PS: Sorry for my english.


----------



## Suzuka (Oct 15, 2012)

Aquin said:


> SuperRS said:
> 
> 
> > It's well documented that superchips (bluefin) had loads of issues on this engine.
> ...


Hi Aquin,

Basically as Super said. But i went with Revo purely because Regal was/is an authorised dealer. But I believe all big tuning houses with a good background working on our cars should see you through.

As far as HPFP go, Loba and APR are the ones to go for, Autotech is ok but its only the internals so you have to be careful when undertaking the change over. The other two are straight swaps so minimal installation/operation risk. Mines been on the car for several thousand miles now.

You will actually get the opposite to what your tuner has told you. Best bang for busk is a stage 1 map, you don't need a single bolt on mod and you will love it! Then, going further leads back to my earlier post. Great fun going up the stages but diminishing gains for the financial outlay. My advice, go stage 1, you will love it. Then go from there....


----------



## Steve CFC (Aug 11, 2013)

well , I'm off Thursday , revo remap stage 1 ..
see how it goes ..


----------



## Aquin (Sep 19, 2013)

jamescalland said:


> Aquin said:
> 
> 
> > SuperRS said:
> ...


Hello James,

Thanks for the detailed writeup.

On the HPFP thing , i believe going with Loba is better as it comes with a cam folower as well. The original starts to wear off after 3000miles and god knows where the worn off parts go 

Also one last thing to ask; on the CAI why did you go with EvoMS. I ask this purely because i believe the stock intake system is good as its getting the air front of the intercooler. The EvoMS or Neuspeed seems to be getting hot air rather than bring in power am i correct? I tend to go for the Forge one as its connected to the stock airway and looks okey. Can you also give me some ideas on that?

Thank You


----------



## SuperRS (Mar 7, 2012)

A cam follower costs 13 pounds but that's a good detail from Loba.

I wouldn't bother upgrading the air intake on a TTS, it appears to be the same one as used on the TTRS and those cars run 550+ fine on stock intake


----------



## Suzuka (Oct 15, 2012)

SuperRS said:


> A cam follower costs 13 pounds but that's a good detail from Loba.
> 
> I wouldn't bother upgrading the air intake on a TTS, it appears to be the same one as used on the TTRS and those cars run 550+ fine on stock intake


Agreed cam follower is a nothing item to buy, Aquin, this wasnt the selling point for me and neither should it be for you. Its normal practise to change the cam follower when upgrading HPFP and so on every 10k miles.

If only the stock intake on the TTS could take upwards of 380bhp, obviously you can run stock box at 380bhp but it does restrict the flow. The same as the standard exhaust could be used but to gain that extra bit of performance and to remove the restriction most people change to a TBE.

Aquin, the reason I chose Evoms was also because i got a very good offer on one and thought it was the only item I was missing to get the best out of stage 2+ and it DOES connect up to the OEM ram intake system with its own box that creates a seal on the top once the bonnet is closed.

As RS said, its not a must though. But then again neither is any of it and yet we cant help ourselves.


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

TTS Airbox and RS Airbox are not exactly the same.


----------



## hugy (Dec 4, 2007)

SuperRS said:


> A cam follower costs 13 pounds but that's a good detail from Loba.
> 
> I wouldn't bother upgrading the air intake on a TTS, it appears to be the same one as used on the TTRS and those cars run 550+ fine on stock intake


But a K&N filter is a good upgrade


----------



## Suzuka (Oct 15, 2012)

hugy said:


> SuperRS said:
> 
> 
> > A cam follower costs 13 pounds but that's a good detail from Loba.
> ...


Agreed for circa £30 when I was at stg 1 and 2 i just used a piperX panel filter. Didn't notice ANYTHING, but, every little helps and it definitely was a better breathing design over the stock paper item.


----------



## Markycambs (Dec 24, 2011)

Hi Steve CFC

How did you get on with the Revo Stage 1 map?

I also have a 2009 TTS and am thinking of getting this done

What differences have you seen, any MPG changes, smoother power delivery etc?

I have been quoted £500 for a stage 1

Just one thing I'm not sure of, does the stage 1 give you the option to change maps yourself?


----------



## SuperRS (Mar 7, 2012)

People are still buying Revo? Makes no sense when the APR offering is 10x better


----------



## MJ05LLY (May 23, 2011)

SuperRS said:


> Then it must have been the software, once I put the car back to stock for selling my MPG went back up again.


Why 10x better? am new to all the VAG tuning so I'm asking genuinely for factual reasoning.


----------



## jimojameso (Oct 3, 2012)

I had Revo 2+ on my S3 which has effectively the same engine as the TTS. Very good software. No issues at all and made good power. MPG was slightly down on stock by 2-3 mpg but that was probably due to huge fuel pump i bolted on


----------



## Markycambs (Dec 24, 2011)

Ok, so should I go Revo stage 1 or APR stage 1?

Anyone know the cost of these or can recommend where to have it done? I'm in Cambridgeshire.

Thanks


----------



## jimojameso (Oct 3, 2012)

There is hardly any difference between the two. Just go with what your local tuner supports in case you do have to go back for any reason


----------



## SuperRS (Mar 7, 2012)

Markycambs said:


> Ok, so should I go Revo stage 1 or APR stage 1?
> 
> Anyone know the cost of these or can recommend where to have it done? I'm in Cambridgeshire.
> 
> Thanks


APR makes more power, is smoother, better driveablility, free and continual updates, comes with switchable maps ie 98 Ron, 95ron, stock mode, valet mode, security mode all built in.

APR also have a smartphone app which alloys the user to also switch programs on their car aswell as do data logging.

The APR solution is just so superior in every way.


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Why dont you let them make their own mind up you boring little APR Muppet. :-*


----------



## markypoo (Sep 4, 2009)

SuperRS said:


> Markycambs said:
> 
> 
> > Ok, so should I go Revo stage 1 or APR stage 1?
> ...


That sounds a great feature, can you choose whether they are OEM or after market alloys ????


----------



## SuperRS (Mar 7, 2012)

jamman said:


> Why dont you let them make their own mind up you boring little APR Muppet. :-*


How can they make their own mind up when they haven't tried either? You really are a thick sad old man.

I've had Revo and APR on the 2.0tfsi K04 so I'm well placed to comment.


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

SuperRS said:


> I've got APR Keith's hand up my arse so I'm well placed to comment.


Don't bite little 'un :wink:


----------



## Samuelmartin (Sep 12, 2012)

Hahahaha literally as per usual SuperRS is fishing and everyone is biting

OP you say you don't know much about the maps etc etc stage one you probs wont tell the difference between APR and REVO (no offence)

personally id go with the one that has the closest most reputable dealer and which looks better in your opinion cause the real difference in the real world is sweet f all


----------



## kojak (Oct 16, 2013)

jamman said:


> Why dont you let them make their own mind up you boring little APR Muppet. :-*


I think you guys are being totally unfair on my wee pal here like, he is offering his opinion which is what the OP asked for and he is giving a bloody good argument in my opinion. Let him be.


----------



## Bouncedout (Jun 2, 2013)

Nicely put Kojak.

At least RS is providing an answer to the question asked, unlike some people who prefer to spend their time trolling around looking for an argument.


----------



## hugy (Dec 4, 2007)

APR and REVO are not the only ones.
What about Shark?
I'm very pleased with my Stage one remap,it does everything it said it would do.


----------



## jimojameso (Oct 3, 2012)

I had shark on my golf mk5 gti. Excellent map. Very smooth and cheaper than the competitors.


----------



## hugy (Dec 4, 2007)

jimojameso said:


> I had shark on my golf mk5 gti. Excellent map. Very smooth and cheaper than the competitors.


I rest my case


----------



## psituning (Apr 19, 2012)

Revo maps are also adjustable on many variables compared to apr's solution

Using an SPS unit you can switch between your map settings and valet mode/anti theft etc, but also hook it up to a laptop and change timing, boost, fuelling by small margins to keep safe but to give you some adjustability ala how agressive you may want the boost.

Revo also offer linear throttle files which feels totally different and gives more control, see below graph to compare to oe









Revo for the TTS is on sale too right now at £479.04 inc vat


----------



## Markycambs (Dec 24, 2011)

I appreciate all the replies to my question.

From what I can see my nearest tuning centre do Revo maps so think it's safer to keep it local and go with the Revo

Thanks again for the responses to my questions


----------



## Markycambs (Dec 24, 2011)

Having spent the last few hours looking more into the APR map I really like the look of being able to change the map via the cruise control stem, rather than having to buy a SPS for the Revo

I'm sure someone can tell me if I understand this correctly, but if I get a stage 1 APR map that will include several different maps I can select via the cruise control stem and this is all included in the price for the stage 1 map?

Anyone used APR Milton Keynes before?

Will my car be put on a rolling road to check before and after the new MAP or is it just a software install?

Thanks


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

I only had the pleasure of having a Richter map on my old TTS  would have preferred Revo or APR


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

I have had a REVO map on my car for nearly two years with no issue from Stage 1 to 2+ no problem pulls like a train


----------



## psituning (Apr 19, 2012)

> but if I get a stage 1 APR map that will include several different maps I can select via the cruise control stem and this is all included in the price for the stage 1 map


That is correct, but what are the different maps available? probably just normal octane, high octane and valet

The revo maps allow you to have totally different settings and user adjustable settings across a range of maps


----------



## SuperRS (Mar 7, 2012)

psituning said:


> > but if I get a stage 1 APR map that will include several different maps I can select via the cruise control stem and this is all included in the price for the stage 1 map
> 
> 
> That is correct, but what are the different maps available? probably just normal octane, high octane and valet
> ...


No it doesn't. Revo's sliding scale is primitive. Surely there should be one optimum map given for a fuel grade......why should the user want to or need to adjust timing/fuelling?????

And if you say incase the user runs higher octane then I'd say the user would still be better off with APR as their switchable octane maps are built from the ground up around that fuel quality, instead of adjusted slightly like revo's offering.

With APR you switch entire maps, with Revo you adjust parameters and let the ecu try and deal with the rest. I know what I'd rather want in my car!


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Off the little man goes :roll:


----------



## Bouncedout (Jun 2, 2013)

Stop trolling.

This is an interesting thread


----------



## MJ05LLY (May 23, 2011)

jamman said:


> Off the little man goes :roll:


I don't get it. I have not been on here long in an active posting sense, but the OP has asked a Q, even myself in this thread. SuperRS has at least given what I believe and hope is factual information which has helped me a little bit on deciding what software I'd like to use on my vehicle. 
Rather than sarcastic comments, why not give some useful info that you could add to the thread too from your experience. We all know he likes APR.... It's very obvious but that doesn't mean the OP will buy it just because he endorses it. It's just helpful for all information especially off those who have ran both maps.

From the small debate I'm now intrigued as to why you would want to alter such timing on your car and if it's really needed? 
Secondly, do both Revo and APR do handheld devices as I like the flexibility to go back standard if needed?

I am by no means having a go at you as I don't know you. But your just biting for no reason.


----------



## Markycambs (Dec 24, 2011)

psituning said:


> > but if I get a stage 1 APR map that will include several different maps I can select via the cruise control stem and this is all included in the price for the stage 1 map
> 
> 
> That is correct, but what are the different maps available? probably just normal octane, high octane and valet
> ...


Ok, can someone explain why i would need to pay £500 to have the car mapped, couldnt i just buy a Revo SPS with 3 different maps in, plug that in with the selected map i wanted and thats it? withought paying the £500 to have the car mapped first?

You can probably tell im very new to mapping.

All i really want is to unlock the cars full standard power (I.e Stage 1 map) and be able to set it back to stock myself, before it goes into Audi for a service etc.


----------



## psituning (Apr 19, 2012)

> From the small debate I'm now intrigued as to why you would want to alter such timing on your car and if it's really needed?
> Secondly, do both Revo and APR do handheld devices as I like the flexibility to go back standard if needed?


Some set ups with aftermarket performance parts will allow the timing to be advanced a little while remaining safe, so it just gives the user something a little more custom than an out of the box generic remap, its surprising how little changes in fuel, timing, boost, throttle response can make the car feel different.

We have some users who want to just touch the throttle and have the car take off agressively, while others prefer something smoother, everyone is different, the touch throttle and go feels like a faster car where as it isnt, but its just that adjustabilty you can have to please everyones taste.

Revo's SPS allows you to switch to standard mode yes.


----------



## psituning (Apr 19, 2012)

> Ok, can someone explain why i would need to pay £500 to have the car mapped, couldnt i just buy a Revo SPS with 3 different maps in, plug that in with the selected map i wanted and thats it? withought paying the £500 to have the car mapped first?...
> All i really want is to unlock the cars full standard power (I.e Stage 1 map) and be able to set it back to stock myself, before it goes into Audi for a service etc.


The switching is simply switching between codes in the ECU that have to be put there by a revo agent due to the hardware/software required.
The SPS doesnt contain maps, just the ability to switch software in the ECU
The Revo software with an SPS will allow you to switch to stock code before going to a dealer.


----------



## Markycambs (Dec 24, 2011)

psituning said:


> > Ok, can someone explain why i would need to pay £500 to have the car mapped, couldnt i just buy a Revo SPS with 3 different maps in, plug that in with the selected map i wanted and thats it? withought paying the £500 to have the car mapped first?...
> > All i really want is to unlock the cars full standard power (I.e Stage 1 map) and be able to set it back to stock myself, before it goes into Audi for a service etc.
> 
> 
> ...


Ok that makes sense now, thanks


----------



## SuperRS (Mar 7, 2012)

psituning said:


> > Ok, can someone explain why i would need to pay £500 to have the car mapped, couldnt i just buy a Revo SPS with 3 different maps in, plug that in with the selected map i wanted and thats it? withought paying the £500 to have the car mapped first?...
> > All i really want is to unlock the cars full standard power (I.e Stage 1 map) and be able to set it back to stock myself, before it goes into Audi for a service etc.
> 
> 
> ...


Errrrr that's not quite true.

The sps doesn't contain maps nor can it switch software within the ecu. There is only one map on the ecu with Revo. You are buying one map, with the ability to adjust things slightly.

Also when using the sps, you can go to stock performance, not stock code or stock remap. It's revo's version of stock. With APR when you switch to the stock map, you are Infact running the OEM stock software.


----------



## Blacknerd (Apr 10, 2012)

i had my TTS APR mapped today and all i can say is WOW! feels like a new car, so rapid yet but smooth.

They couldn't get the map switching via the cruise control stalk thou because of my ECU which is a shame


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

What Super says is correct about the plug-in devices only switching between various pre-sets and/or maps. you can't switch immediately from a plug-in device as actually transferring the data to the eeprom takes 20-30 minutes.

One thing to be aware of is that not all cars/ecus/different MY of same car have the same capabilities.

For example (from experience) the first 08 TTSs' were supposed to be the same as the S3, but the ECUs were slightly different as were a few other minor engine details, which meant the switchable maps available for the S3 at the time would not work with the TTS as there was not enough flash memory to store the alternate maps.

With Revo (and this is just my assumption) they work around this problem by loading a single map and a selection of different callibrations which you can optionally switch between.

APR's switching solution gives you a choice of switching to one of several complete maps, however depending on the capabilities of your particular ECU, you might be able to have a stock, 95 optimised, 98 optimised, 102 optimised, valet map etc all available or, like my early TTS, only stock data and standard remap data as there was no room for anything more.


----------



## Blacknerd (Apr 10, 2012)

powerplay said:


> What Super says is correct about the plug-in devices only switching between various pre-sets and/or maps. you can't switch immediately from a plug-in device as actually transferring the data to the eeprom takes 20-30 minutes.
> 
> One thing to be aware of is that not all cars/ecus/different MY of same car have the same capabilities.
> 
> ...


So are you able to switch maps on your RS?


----------



## MJ05LLY (May 23, 2011)

Having multiple maps stores on your ecu as well as your standard, does this become very noticeable to Audi? If the car ever went in for work they will always plug in their computers. Do they ever do a ecu comparison?

I know it would effect something like a window regulator, but am thinking (and touching wood) that I'd never have anything more serious.

For example I'm a Technician and when ever I go to a PLC that's messing up or a machine is having some work done, I will always first port of call do a software comparison to see if any code is different between my computer and machine, apart from things like time stamps.


----------



## SuperRS (Mar 7, 2012)

MJ05LLY said:


> Having multiple maps stores on your ecu as well as your standard, does this become very noticeable to Audi? If the car ever went in for work they will always plug in their computers. Do they ever do a ecu comparison?
> 
> I know it would effect something like a window regulator, but am thinking (and touching wood) that I'd never have anything more serious.
> 
> For example I'm a Technician and when ever I go to a PLC that's messing up or a machine is having some work done, I will always first port of call do a software comparison to see if any code is different between my computer and machine, apart from things like time stamps.


No more noticeable than any other map.

It is true that currently only the TTRS is switchable but the TTS is currently undergoing testing, so it should be out soon.

So you will be able to switc via cruise control stalk, or the smartphone app. The smartphone app will also allow you to read fault codes, plus giving you a description of what it means and what to check, as well as the ability to delete, do data logs for the APR technical support and the ability to send the data to their engineers.

So basically with APR you get switching, diagnostic, and vag-com/VCDS all built into one. Plus their map is smoother and holds power better than Revo. Win win.


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

Blacknerd said:


> So are you able to switch maps on your RS?


Well I know APR announced recently they introduced map switching via cruise control, however then I read this was for US customers only, not aware of any update for UK customers currently.

Currently my APR map is just a single remap but I'd like to get a stock/remapped/Valet options including the latest 2.1 version when it is available!


----------



## Markycambs (Dec 24, 2011)

Blacknerd said:


> i had my TTS APR mapped today and all i can say is WOW! feels like a new car, so rapid yet but smooth.
> 
> They couldn't get the map switching via the cruise control stalk thou because of my ECU which is a shame


Did they say what the problem was with your ECU as to why the switching via the cruise control wouldnt work?

Im getting one of these maps in my TTS in the next couple of weeks and the switching via the cruise control is the main reason im going with APR rather than Revo


----------



## MJ05LLY (May 23, 2011)

To throw another curveball in... I've read about some people saying some maps include DSG software and some companies say its not needed. 
Whats the verdict with this? I guess its not needed essentially but more of a new code for when the box chooses to shift? 
Any of Revo, APR or even Shark include this in their software or is it all additional?


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

In my experience a TCU map is completely separate from an engine map. You may prefer to have one following an engine remap but it's not required.

I'd love to get some aspects of the S-Tronic changed on my RS but am not aware of anyone offering it. I asked APR when I had my engine remap but they didn't seem to know much about it.


----------



## tti608 (Sep 4, 2013)

APR Map switching via a dongle and iPad/iPhone is now available in the US and should be released to Europe in due course.

http://www.goapr.com/products/mobile.html

It includes diagnostics and data logging facilities. What's not clear is whether you need to still have cruise control in order to accommodate the different maps.


----------



## Blacknerd (Apr 10, 2012)

Markycambs said:


> Blacknerd said:
> 
> 
> > i had my TTS APR mapped today and all i can say is WOW! feels like a new car, so rapid yet but smooth.
> ...


He basically said that from a specific year audi changed the ECU on the TT's. The early TTS ie 08 - 10 had extra memory on the box which aloud for a trial map to written to it.

I'm happy with my map but I did want the ability to switch via the cruise control stalk.

The car is soooo smooth and when you put your foot down it just pulls and pulls. I'm on the hunt for better tires now


----------



## Markycambs (Dec 24, 2011)

Blacknerd said:


> Markycambs said:
> 
> 
> > Blacknerd said:
> ...


I might be ok then as mine is a 2009 model 

Where did you have yours mapped? Do they put it on a rolling road before and after to see the difference it has made?


----------



## SuperRS (Mar 7, 2012)

I'm pretty sure APR found a way around the memory shortage issue. I'll see if I can find out more info for you guys.

APR Europe are pushing hard to get the app/dongle out for our market ASAP and like I mentioned earlier the TTS cruise control stalk switching is being tested as we speak in the US, currently going through the debugging/quality control phase.


----------



## Jenny H (Aug 25, 2013)

I have been watching this thread with interest as I want to get my 2012 TTS stage 1 mapped. Below is the reply I received when I enquired about the APR map and switching via cruise control. It seems that someone is not telling the truth :?: I am totally confused to be honest :?

Hello Jenny,

Thank you for your enquiry.

The TTS respond very well to a remap.

The APR remap for the TTS retails at £598.80 inc vat
The sale price is £479.04 inc vat

Cruise control supplied and fitted would be £299.00 inc vat
That is using a genuine stalk.

Total amount supplied and fitted £778.04 inc vat

With the cruise control fitted we can carry out the fully loaded APR remap (at no extra cost when you the APR stage 1 remap)

You get some nice additional features.
You would get the stock map, 95 ron map, 98 ron map, and valet mode all available for you to switch via the cruise stalk.

If you have any further questions please do not hesitate to contact me.

Many thanks
AwesomeHassan


----------



## Blacknerd (Apr 10, 2012)

Where did you have yours mapped? Do they put it on a rolling road before and after to see the difference it has made?[/quote]

Got it done by Tuningwerkes in london, and no they didn't have rolling road


----------



## Blacknerd (Apr 10, 2012)

SuperRS said:


> I'm pretty sure APR found a way around the memory shortage issue. I'll see if I can find out more info for you guys.
> 
> APR Europe are pushing hard to get the app/dongle out for our market ASAP and like I mentioned earlier the TTS cruise control stalk switching is being tested as we speak in the US, currently going through the debugging/quality control phase.


I'm confused because i was under the impression that the ability to switch via cruise was already available and some people had it? i'm going to give APR a call tomorow


----------



## Blacknerd (Apr 10, 2012)

So I have just spoken with APR and they confirmed that map switching is not available for the TTS yet but when it does it will be a free upgrade


----------



## Jenny H (Aug 25, 2013)

Think it sucks a bit really. 
Awesome were going to take nearly £800 of me for the maps and cruise control fitting ?
For something that is not available yet !
Dont think I will be using Awesome somehow :x


----------



## Markycambs (Dec 24, 2011)

Jenny H said:


> Think it sucks a bit really.
> Awesome were going to take nearly £800 of me for the maps and cruise control fitting ?
> For something that is not available yet !
> Dont think I will be using Awesome somehow :x


Yeah that sounds like they are trying to rip you off there.


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

It begs the question what would you get and how they would demonstrate switching maps? Perhaps they have access to the current beta version, maybe unofficially it's gone "RTM" but just not announced publicly yet :?:


----------



## SuperRS (Mar 7, 2012)

It's more likely a office boy admin error.....


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

That could be an expensive error if it loses a customer and generates bad word-of-mouth :?


----------



## SuperRS (Mar 7, 2012)

I'm sure it would have been clarified on the actual visit.

Anyway I've spoke to Arin, tts switching is undergoing real life testing after successful bench testing.


----------



## Jenny H (Aug 25, 2013)

SuperRS said:


> It's more likely a office boy admin error.....


The reply to my message didn't appear to be an office boy :roll:


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

SuperRS said:


> I'm sure it would have been clarified on the actual visit.
> 
> Anyway I've spoke to Arin, tts switching is undergoing real life testing after successful bench testing.


Do you know what the current status of switchable maps is for the RS in the UK also?


----------



## Blacknerd (Apr 10, 2012)

powerplay said:


> SuperRS said:
> 
> 
> > I'm sure it would have been clarified on the actual visit.
> ...


When i spoke to APR today they said it is available for the RS


----------



## SuperRS (Mar 7, 2012)

Jenny H said:


> SuperRS said:
> 
> 
> > It's more likely a office boy admin error.....
> ...


AwesomeGTI really don't need to rip anyone off, they aren't in dire straights for money, unlike another company mentioned in this thread *cough cough #gameover*

What an ironic hashtag that's turned out to be :lol:


----------



## SuperRS (Mar 7, 2012)

powerplay said:


> SuperRS said:
> 
> 
> > I'm sure it would have been clarified on the actual visit.
> ...


I know the US has it for sure, and last I knew they were making sure it worked ok for "rest of the world" applications.


----------



## cardstreamleon (Mar 3, 2014)

Any updates with the TTS being able to switch maps using the cruise control stalk? How do you use the stalk for both cruise control and map switching :?: 

What do people mean by stock, 95 ron, 98 ron and valet? What are the differences? Are these maps?


----------



## Suzuka (Oct 15, 2012)

I spoke to Ricky today @RD and he confirmed no map switching is yet available in the UK.


----------



## nsj_tts (Jun 11, 2014)

Thought I'd revive this as I'm keen to get this done. Is map switching available for tts yet via cruise control does anyone know?


----------

